# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Nhận gia công cơ khí các loại

## Đặng Nguyên Lý

Chào cả nhà, Hiện nay mình đang là giảng viên khoa cơ khí tại một trường cao đẳng ở Thủ Đức. Bên trường mình đang có một xưởng gia công cơ khí với lượng máy móc khá lớn và mới gồm các máy Tiện cơ, phay cơ, mài phẳng, mài tròn, tiện CNC, phay CNC và một số loại máy khác. Nay mình muốn kiếm đối tác gia công cơ khí, anh em nào có đơn hàng gia công hay muốn tìm nơi gia công cơ khí với giá thành bao rẻ và chất lượng đảm bảo thì liên hệ mình nhé.
Email : Dangly@dongan.edu.vn

----------

